# SDMZ 2.0 Log - By FSOE



## fsoe (Jul 23, 2012)

Recieved Product Today - Got it 3 days after it was shipped -

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Super-DMZ Rx

Will Start Log Next Monday


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice I will be following


----------



## 0612Legend (Jul 25, 2012)

Im interested.  I have mine but dont plan on running mine til the end of my cycle.


----------



## fsoe (Jul 25, 2012)

0612Legend said:


> Im interested.  I have mine but dont plan on running mine til the end of my cycle.




Used original one as my kicker for 19 week contest prep that I concluded 2 weeks ago - 

The original one was great for pumps, and lean gains, strength was a little under whelming but it was hard to judge since I was jump starting with 

- sdmz 
- suspension
- cyp
- npp 

so this Time I will really be able to gauge, because all I am using will Sdmz 2.0 at 2 capsules per day and my trt dose of cyp at 250 per week -


----------



## fsoe (Aug 5, 2012)

Starting Tmw - Had a issue push me back 1 week , but will start full log tmw -


----------



## fsoe (Aug 6, 2012)

*Day 1*

Age - 35 

Height - 5'11

Weight - 253 

BF % - 13-14% / was 10.6 --- 3.3 weeks ago when I competed - 

History - 12+ years exp and 22-25 runs under my belt, and have competed 3 times ( 3rd two times and 1st once )

SDMZ Caps - 1 pre-wkout / 1 at bedtime for 30 days - also use 200mg testCcyp/ 100mg Prop per week as part of TrT - Dr. Prescribed - 300mg total

Goal - lean bulk / gain weight but keep BF % in the same range / will do atleast 20 minutes of cardio 5 x per week 


*Training T 

Chest / Biceps 
*

Machine Press(w/u) - 150 x 40 for 2 sets
Incline Press (BB) - 225 x 13 , 275 x 6 , 275 x 5 , 225 x 8 - 135 x 8
Flat (DB) - 90 x 16 , 100 x 14 , 100 x 9
Cables - 50 x 20 , 60 x 15 , 70 x 12 , 80 x 10 , 50 x 23
Curl (DB) - 50 x 8 for 4 sets
Cables - 70-60-50-40-30 drop set for 25 total reps , 80-70-60-50-40 drop set for 25 reps, 30 x 25 - 20 x 11
Preacher Curl (Hammer) - 115 x 8 , 75 x 12 , 75 x 12 , 75 x 12

*Aerobic T 

*

1 mile on indoor track / 23 minutes

*Nutritional Intake 
*
Diet will consist of Chicken, Turkey, Fish, Pork and Deer - Cutting beef out for 3 days / Oats , B. Rice, Whole Wheat Pasta, 12 Grain Bread / Plenty of Veggies - I prefer G. Beans, Limas, Field Peas, Broccoli -- Etc ..

*H2O* -- 1-1.5 gallons per day + 1-2 quarts of Gatorade G2 - Grape


----------



## fsoe (Aug 7, 2012)

*Day 2*

1 SDMZ Cap @ 330pm / 1 @ Bedtime 

No Training 

No Aerobic Training

H2O - 1 gallon 

-- Tmw will be legs and 30 minutes of Cardio --

I will say this 4 capsules in I feel the pump in my muscle that I feel when I take Winni or Var -- My Chest and Bis all day I felt very tight from wkout yesterday


----------



## fsoe (Aug 8, 2012)

*Day 3*

2 SDMZ 2.0 / 1 Hr. pre-wkout  - 1 @ bedtime 

H20 - 1 Gallon 

*Training T 

**Legs 
*

Leg Ext - 130 x 30 , 145 x 30 , 160 x 14 - 145 x 10 - 130 x 6
Wall Squats - 30 seconds x 3 rounds as a combo to ext.
Squats - 135 x 60 - 2 minutes with out stopping
Leg Curls - 130 x 22 , 150 x 20 , 160 x 12
Leg Press (machine) - 310 x 15 for 3 sets
Calf Ext - 130 x 20 for 3 sets

*Aerobic T 

*1 mile walk / 23 minutes 


- Been running 20mg Nolva since show concluded till the lethro cleared, joints are starting to hurt so I will be cutting it out soon -

- Pumps during wk - out were amazing , best pumps I have ever had a leg wk out - Chest & Bi's from Tuesday are still sore as hell - 

- I can tell by pumps 3 days into this stuff that its some nice stuff - hope to see some clean weight gain and strength from it - I have a hard time bulking, Dbol kills my appetite so I barely can gain weight on it and I dspise drol - So my bulks are usually lean bulks - Hence taking me 15 years to go from 170 - 254  //// Competed at 232 - but needed to be 220


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice log! Good luck bro


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 9, 2012)

Subbed in!


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 9, 2012)

nice log! I'm in


----------



## fsoe (Aug 10, 2012)

*Day 4*

*OK* --- Put me down as a HUGE fan of the new SDMZ 2.0 

WHY ??? - 5 days in and I feel like I am in my 3rd week of Dbol - This stuff seems to kick in each minute that passes by -

- Muscle Pumps - Insane , I will go as far as to say most intense I have ever had - 

- Mood - very positive and upbest 

- Strength - I know its only 5 days in but I can see increase already ... I just know something is going on - 

- No loss of appetite - Which is nice /// drol, dbol and Superdrol kill my appetite - 

*Training T 

**Back,Tris
*

T Bar R - 2 plates x 22, 3 plates x 12, 3 plates + a 25 x 8 for 2 sets
S Row - 210 x 12, 235 x 10, 255 x 8, 255 x 8
P - Down - 130 x 12, 150 x 10, 170 x 10 - added band to it as well --
B.O. Row - 45 x 12, 90 x 8, 90 x 8, 90 x 8 - did these with t bar machine
P - down - 100 x 12, 110 x 10, 110 x 10 - Vbar / on long arm extender cable
Ropes - 130 x 20, 150 x 18, 170 x 15, 170 x 16
Ext - 70 x 20, 90 x 12, 90 x 12 - cable behind head
P - down - 70 x 20, 80 x 15, 90 x 12 - did these on pulldown cable
Ab crunch - 20lbs x 20 for 3 sets

*Aerobic T

*

None

*Food 
*

chicken
beans
rice
wheat bread
oat cereal

H2O - 1 gallon 

BIG  to the NEW SDMZ 2.0 -- So far I am sold IML hit a HOMERUN with this product -


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 11, 2012)

Right on brother!

Thanks for the log


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 11, 2012)

It does kick in fast!


----------



## jadean (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice brother i agree with how fast this kicks in. The pumps were crazy after only a few days. Very good product.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 15, 2012)

Updates?


----------



## fsoe (Aug 15, 2012)

*Yes Sorry -- Started back to Class Monday*



heavyiron said:


> Updates?



*Monday* 

H20 - 1 Gallon 

*Resistance T *(Legs)


Ext - 220 x 20, 230 x 18, 240 x 15, 250 x 12
Leg Press - 220 x 20, 230 x 14, 240 x 12, 240 x 12 -- Done 1 leg at a time
Squats - 315 x 12, 365 x 10, 385 x 8, 405 x 6 - can go more on legs ... BUT - lower back pumps were in full throttle
SLDL - 135 x 12, 185 x 10, 225 x 8, 245 x 6
Leg Curls - 55 x 12 for 3 sets - Done standing
Calves - 310 x 22 for 4 sets

*Aerobic T 
*

1 mile walk - 23 minutes on indoor track

*Meals *


Cicken
B. Rice
Breen Beans
Mushrooms
Oats
Milk

** Pumps are insane - Officially Best ever - better than Var, Dbol, Superdrol, Winni Tabs, etc-- you name it , this stuff pumps you up 
** Strength - starting to see a little, but nothing major yet - 
** Lowere back pumps are starting to flare up on certian movements -- taking tayrine at 3000mg ed for it


----------



## fsoe (Aug 15, 2012)

*Tuesday*

Off from Gym -- Took 2 caps /// 1 at 3pm and one at Midnight -- 

I am also on a TRT dose of cyp ... But I will say this since I started taking SDMZ 2.0 my libido as gone thru the roof


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 15, 2012)

fsoe said:


> Off from Gym -- Took 2 caps /// 1 at 3pm and one at Midnight --
> 
> I am also on a TRT dose of cyp ... But I will say this since I started taking SDMZ 2.0 my libido as gone thru the roof



The libido boost is massive lol


----------



## fsoe (Aug 15, 2012)

*Day 9 // Wednesday*

SDMZ - 2 caps // 1 hour Prewkout and 1 at bedtime - 

H20 - 1 gallon 

*Resistance T ( Back, Tris)

*

High row (hammer) - 270 x 22, 320 x 12, 320 x 10, 360 x 8
Rev P-Down (hammer) - 180 x 12, 180 x 10, 230 x 8, 230 x 8
Seated Row (machine) - 250 x 15 for 2 sets , 260 x 12 for 2 sets
Rev Flyes (DB) - 40 x 12, 45 x 10, 50 x 8 ---- Pullover - 100 x 8 for 3 sets *** Superset***
Kickbacks(DB) - 40n x 12 for 4 sets
P-Down (Vbar) 120 x 12, 130 x 10, 140 x 8 for 2 sets -- done on pull-down cable
Dips (BW --254) 4 sets of 15
PushDown (rope) - 130 x 12 for 3 sets

*Aerobic T
*

1/2 mile walk -- 15 minutes

 --- Noticed a nice strength increase today ,, SDMZ 2.0 ---- starting to kick liike a MULE 

PUMPS --- Again were just simple amazing !!! 

** I have used many orals over the last 15 years and I have never taken anything that kicks in this strong,,,this fast - I am amazed at how well this product works 9 days into it - My last Dbol run was last fall at 50mg ed --- 5 weeks 2.5 weeks in is when it really hits me --- SDMZ hits like a MULE 5 days in ---

*** I bet this stuff run at the end of a cut when I am sub 10% would be Insane --- It will be part of my next contest prep in the spring -- 
WOW - this stuff for 5 weeks to close it out --- LOOKOUT


----------



## fsoe (Aug 16, 2012)

SwoleChamp said:


> The libido boost is massive lol



I would say it the strongest I have ever exp --- I mean full blown craving it 24/7 and cant keep my hands off my wife


----------



## fsoe (Aug 18, 2012)

*Day 12 -- wow ... wow*

Where do I begin -- Well lets start with the ---

*GREAT* 
- pumps
- libido 
- feeling of well being
- strength 
- sleep

all of the above listed I have seen a improvement in since I started SDMZ 2.0 - As far as pumps and libido I will put this compound up against anything I have ever taken in my 15 year exp. with compounds - 

I even have stareted having real oily skin in the last few days and that is not that common for me even on high amounts of Test - 

The pumps are so intense that I have to real it back a few nothces during wkout so that I can continue on - Yesterday I did Chest / Biceps and I had a pump in my shoulders that was mind boggling - 
*
*** BUT **** Here is the amazing thing that I am seeing here in the last 2-4 days --- On top of my normal intake of food ,,,, I have been eating ice cream , cookies , pasta --- etc , etc if I want it and I swear to you guys I am getting leaner -- Weights 4 x per week, and cardio 20-25 minutes ed 4-5x per week as well 

*THIS STUFF IS LEANING ME OUT AND I AM IN THE 5-6K CALORIE PER DAY RANGE

FRIDAY **/ Chest , Biceps 
*

Machine Press - 190 x 35 , 190 x 30 (warmup)
Incline (BB) - 225 x 12, 275 x 6, 245 x 8, 225 x 6
Flat (Hammer) - 200 x 10 for 4 sets (changed grip each time)
Flyes (DB, Flat) - 55 x 12 for 2 sets / (DB , Incline) - 50 x 12 for 2 sets
Incline (DB) - 60 x 12, 70 x 12
Cable Curl - 60 x 10, 70 x 8, 80 x 8 -- this was done in a seated posistion / bk against the wall
Hammer Curl - 45lb plate x 15 for 4 sets
Curl (DB) 45 x 8 for 2 sets / Hammer 45 x 8 for 2 sets
Concentartion Curl (Machine) - 130 x 15, 150 x 10, 150 x 10
Machine Press (Dropset) 190lb dwn to 90lb dropped in 10lb increments for a total of 80 reps

*** Here is the way this wk-out went / all movements were supersetted --- 

---- Ex .. Incline Press -- 225 x 12 straight to Cable Curl 60 x 10 -- then staright back to Incline , only rest entire session was in changing weights and the walk fro one exercise to the next 

CAN --- YOU --- SAY   *<<<<< PUMP>>>>>

12 days in --- its gets a 20 out of 10 ==== This stuff is amazing !!!!!*


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 18, 2012)

fsoe said:


> CAN --- YOU --- SAY   *<<<<< PUMP>>>>>
> 
> 12 days in --- its gets a 20 out of 10 ==== This stuff is amazing !!!!!*



 yea Sdmz 2.0 is killer ...esp the pumps!


----------



## Diesel618 (Aug 18, 2012)

In for the log. You guys have about convinced me to stock up on a few bottles of this stuff. If it's half as good as everyone is reporting, I will be more than satisfied.


----------



## fsoe (Aug 21, 2012)

*Sunday*

2 SDMZ 2.0 Caps -- 1 hour prewkout and 1 at bedtime !!! 
*
Resistance T* 

*Legs 
*Squats - 180 x 15 , 230 x 15, 285 x 15 -- *SS with hacks *
Hack - 90 x 12, 140 x 12, 140 x 12


Leg Press - 435 x 18, 525 x 18, 615 x 15 -- *SS with Squat and Hack*
Squats - 285 x 8 for 3 sets 
Hack - 140 x 6 for 3 sets 

Leg Press - 615 x 12 for 3 sets 
Calf Raise - 285 x 20 for 3 sets

Leg Ext - 250 x 12 for 2 sets 

Leg Curl(standing) - 45 x 12, 55 x 10, 65 x 8 - single leg
Calf Ext - 615 x 12 for 3 sets 

- Muscle stamina increasing
- Pump is still best ever 
- Starting to have slight headaches 

Still this product is amazing !!!


----------



## fsoe (Aug 21, 2012)

*Monday*

SDMZ - 2 caps , 1 Prewkout and 1 at bedtime 

H2O - 1 gallon 

*Resistance T* 

*Back/Shoulders

*Pulldown - 180 x 15, 210 x 12, 210 x 12 (wide grip)
Side Lateral - 35 x 12, 40 x 10, 45 x 8 - having serious tendonitis in shoulders and left elbow

Seated Row - 210 x 10 for 3 sets 
Upright Row - 60 x 12, 70 x 12, 80 x 10 - cable with ez bar 

Tbar Row - 70 x 20, 110 x 12, 130 x 10, 130 x 10
Shoulder Press(standing) - 90 x 22, 180 x 12 for 3 sets 

Pullover - 130 x 12 for 3 sets 
Front Raise - 50 x 8 for 3 sets 

Abs - 40lbs x 25 for 2 sets 

PUMP in front delts was insane, like yesterday muscle stamina seems to be going up -- I could have worked out another hour 
Short Temper --- starting to have the TREN anxiety and mild temper I have on it --- *wow* 

--- No Cardio today


----------



## fsoe (Aug 21, 2012)

*Tuesday*

SDMZ -- 1 cap 1 hour prewkout / 1 at bedtime 

H2O - 1 gallon 

No Cardio --- will do some tmw 

*Resistance T 

**Arms 

*Cable Curl - 60 x 12, 70 x 10, 80 x 8 
Pushdown - 130 x 20, 170 x 18, 170 x 20 

Hammer(DB)- 55 x 12, 65 x 10, 75 x 8 - cross chest 
OH Ext - 140 x 22, 170 x 20, 195 x 15

Curl - 50 x 12, 60 x 10, 70 x 10 
Rev. PD - 110 x 25, 130 x 15, 140 x 12 

Preacher Curl - 80 x 20, 125 x 12, 125 x 12
Dips (BW- 256) x 3 sets 

Curl(machine) 100 x 100 -- did rest some , but no more than 2-3 seconds 
Ext(machine) - 100 x 100 -- same as above 

--- PUMPS were amazing could not move arms when done
--- Loving the increase in muscle endurance
--- Anxiety is still up  - feel like I am 6 weeks into tren 

SDMZ 2.0 = a very strong product and is not to be taken lightly 

10 out of 10


----------



## Saney (Aug 22, 2012)

Damn.. i'm Day 2 right now and i'm already up 9lbs...


----------



## fsoe (Aug 23, 2012)

I just cannot believe the libido boost I am getting from this product -- It is amazing !!!

And Acne on shoulders and chest , not bad but I am still getting it and I never do


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice log! Started mine DMZ last night, looking forward to this!


----------



## AZDeath (Aug 25, 2012)

Great post man. Good info.
Thanks


----------



## The Frezdo (Feb 24, 2013)

Saney said:


> Damn.. i'm Day 2 right now and i'm already up 9lbs...


----------



## Pharmacologist (Feb 24, 2013)

Keep killin it bro!! Super DMZ 2.0 is the shit!!!


----------

